# Renewing an Ejari



## paulieg6

Is there a relatively painless way to renew an ejari? I remember the sheer frustration of getting one in the first place and would rather avoid having to deal directly with human beings if at all possible!

If not, is there an office I can go into of an evening and what do I need!?


----------



## pamela0810

It seems pretty painless as long as you have all your documents in place. I've used the Immigration Center in Al Manara. They have 2 offices there that do your Ejari.

From what I remember, you need:
1. Rental contract
2. Copy of DEWA bill
3. Passport copy of landlord
4. Title deed (I think this is for the freehold properties)
5. Passport copy of tenant.

I think it costs about AED 195 (including typing fees).


----------



## telecompro

I just did mine and that was in Jaflya Metro station where they have typing center in the metro station itself. Was done in 5mins


----------



## twowheelsgood

My real estate agent did it for me so it was completely painless


----------



## QOFE

You can also now do it online yourself. It costs more but no running around if you have all the docs required scanned in.

https://www.ejari-registration.ae/register-ejari/


----------



## arzuae

You can do it in any typing center, choose the one not crowded and will be totally painless

Title dead is not only for free hold. But you may use instead municipality land plan (ask the real estate to provide it)


----------



## haibinhle

Renewing an Ejari with the same appartment as last year looks like registering the new one. All documents are needed as the first time? (only new contract with new rent, the others are the same)


----------



## Yoga girl

Title Deed is required in all cases as it contains information about the plot number and land department registration details of your property.

There is no such thing as Ejari renewal. You do it like first time every time and when you have all the documents listed in the post above, you can go to any of the Ejari centre or a typing centre like InTime which stay open late evening.

I wasn't aware that tenants could now register for Ejari online. I thought it was just landlords who could do it online?? When did that change?


----------



## brinks

It one doesn't have a title deed they can still get Ejari by getting affection plan from the developer, if affection plan is missing they can still get ejari by using plot number and community name. 
However there are certain buildings in Dubai where the developer has to pay fees to the government and only title deed can solve the ejari problem. One such building exists in silicon oasis with over 800 units and no title deed.


----------



## haibinhle

pamela0810 said:


> It seems pretty painless as long as you have all your documents in place. I've used the Immigration Center in Al Manara. They have 2 offices there that do your Ejari.
> 
> From what I remember, you need:
> 1. Rental contract
> 2. Copy of DEWA bill
> 3. Passport copy of landlord
> 4. Title deed (I think this is for the freehold properties)
> 5. Passport copy of tenant.
> 
> I think it costs about AED 195 (including typing fees).


I dont remember what required documents were for my first registration last year but is landlord's passport required? 

As I see in this link for on-line registration, no landlord's passport is required! 
https://www.ejari-registration.ae/register-ejari/

I'm going to re-register my tenancy contract for this year and pls advise me, just to avoid coming to typing center twice 

Thanks in advance,
HBLE


----------



## telecompro

haibinhle said:


> I dont remember what required documents were for my first registration last year but is landlord's passport required?
> 
> As I see in this link for on-line registration, no landlord's passport is required!
> https://www.ejari-registration.ae/register-ejari/
> 
> I'm going to re-register my tenancy contract for this year and pls advise me, just to avoid coming to typing center twice
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> HBLE


No need for landlord's passport..


----------



## Yoga girl

haibinhle said:


> I dont remember what required documents were for my first registration last year but is landlord's passport required?
> 
> As I see in this link for on-line registration, no landlord's passport is required!
> https://www.ejari-registration.ae/register-ejari/
> 
> I'm going to re-register my tenancy contract for this year and pls advise me, just to avoid coming to typing center twice
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> HBLE


Yes, theoretically you need both the landlord's passport and visa (if he is a resident).


----------



## haibinhle

Dear all,

I have another problem when I tried to register my new tenancy contract. The guy in a typing center told me that, my last EJARI was registered with DEYYAR as the owner of the property (at that time, I don't have the Title deed but I have the plot number of the building). 

This year, the landlord provided me his title deed and the guy in typing center told me that I had to go to the Land Department to request a change in the landlord and come back to the typing center to re-register the new tenancy contract. I asked him is this possible to make a new EJARI with new landlord. He said NO. It seems to me that there's a kind of 'renewal' of EJARI here?

I'll visit Land Department tomorrow but meanwhile, I ask for your advice on whether I can register a totally new EJARI with new Landlord?

BRs,
HBLE


----------



## Dubai here i come!

The estate agent did it for me . DHS 100


----------



## niyasaroosi

Hi,

Good day to all

How to renew the ejari thru online if i wish to continue with the same tenant.


----------



## Reddiva

Yoga girl said:


> Title Deed is required in all cases as it contains information about the plot number and land department registration details of your property.
> 
> There is no such thing as Ejari renewal. You do it like first time every time and when you have all the documents listed in the post above, you can go to any of the Ejari centre or a typing centre like InTime which stay open late evening.
> 
> I wasn't aware that tenants could now register for Ejari online. I thought it was just landlords who could do it online?? When did that change?


I did mine online 2 years ago


----------



## Reddiva

niyasaroosi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good day to all
> 
> How to renew the ejari thru online if i wish to continue with the same tenant.


Google is your friend

ERROR PAGE


----------



## niyasaroosi

But i need the procedures for renewing ejari thru online,
i have all the documents for renewal, but do no how to renew?


----------

